# *new* Fenix HP01, HP05, HL22 and HP30



## kj2 (Dec 12, 2013)

This video popped-up on my YouTube.



Small headlamp, although I find that battery-compartment quite large.







And more headlamps from Fenix;


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP05*

Looks like it's a HP01 with one more battery to increase output.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP05*

80 degrees beam? TIR optics perhaps? Beam looked neutral too but that could just be the video

Interesting choice of 3 AA. I wonder if a boost circuit is needed? I like the quick change though. If it comes with a spare magazine, that would be great.


----------



## spankone (Dec 13, 2013)

So excited about the Hl30, I wonder how long the 900 lumens run before it steps down. The new battery boxes look great as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colina (Dec 14, 2013)

The HP05 and HP30 look interesting. I cannot see info on the Fenix site yet. Any idea when these will be available and any details of run times?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2013)

colina said:


> The HP05 and HP30 look interesting. I cannot see info on the Fenix site yet. Any idea when these will be available and any details of run times?


Not yet. But knowing Fenix, these will come probably within 2 months.
edit; Fenix will announce these headlights next week. Normally it takes around 2-4 weeks before dealers have them.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 14, 2013)

spankone said:


> So excited about the Hl30, I wonder how long the 900 lumens run before it steps down. The new battery boxes look great as well.



There is a boost button, you have to keep the button pressed to get 900 lumens, once you release it, the light will return to previously selected level.


----------



## Street (Dec 16, 2013)

Available. http://fenix-store.com


----------



## Jash (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, Fenix is really pumping out the headlamps. I'm curious as to why Fenix continues with 3-5 lumen lows and then bumps up to 40-50 lumens for the next level.

Surely there's a lot of of use for a 10-20 lumen mid mode. I really like my Fenix headlamps, but I've had to buy a couple of others that have a 15 lumen mid mode as this is most useful around the house.


----------



## rockhopper (Dec 20, 2013)

I was about to order an HP15 but now I see this HP30 and I guess I can wait a bit longer. The lower weight and usb-charge function are nice extras, the boost is pretty *meh* since you have to use your hand to trigger it. I'll consider it a minor extra but apart from that seems like a good upgrade from the HP15.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 22, 2013)

Definitely interested in the HP01 (2AA). 
The HL22 is similar to the HL21; different style and slightly brighter.
Don't know why they made the HP05 using 3AA because a pack of batteries comes with 4 batteries. Should of make one using 1 CR123.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 23, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Don't know why they made the HP05 using 3AA because a pack of batteries comes with 4 batteries. Should of make one using 1 CR123.



More runtime than a CR123, less weight than 4xAA is my guess.


----------



## Frank W (Dec 26, 2013)

Is the new HL22 really only IPX6? HL21 used to be IPX8. Anybody else see it as a disappointment? Is it just over-cautiousness on their part? Or is the new top switch the reason? The cell compartment must be nearly the same, just a tube with srew on cap and O-ring, so why?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Frank W said:


> Is the new HL22 really only IPX6? HL21 used to be IPX8. Anybody else see it as a disappointment? Is it just over-cautiousness on their part? Or is the new top switch the reason? The cell compartment must be nearly the same, just a tube with srew on cap and O-ring, so why?


screw-on cap vs. threads (with o-ring). That's one reason why it isn't IPX8, and I think that's the only reason.


----------



## Frank W (Dec 26, 2013)

kj2 said:


> screw-on cap vs. threads (with o-ring). That's one reason why it isn't IPX8, and I think that's the only reason.



Thanks. I didn't see it head on, I assumed it used the same cap as the 21, but from the bigger pictures I guess not. Pity. To me, the HL22 seems like a dumbened version of the 21 - same chip (?) thus 20% more lumens but 25% less run-time on high (if the fenix-store.com info is correct), less waterproof. 21 is my favourite backup headlamp for caving or main headlamp for general hiking use (where the output is more than sufficient since when hiking I tend to use it at medium most of time and low at camp)


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to say I don't like the new HL22 either. The HP01 though seems a very good 2-AA option for a versatile all-purpose headlamp!


----------



## TMedina (Dec 27, 2013)

Judging by the beamshots, the HL22 has better spill, whereas the HL21 is more throw. Other than that, it looks like they're filling the same "single AA" niche.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 27, 2013)

TMedina said:


> Judging by the beamshots, the HL22 has better spill, whereas the HL21 is more throw. Other than that, it looks like they're filling the same "single AA" niche.



It's has a XP-E just like HL21; how come the spill is better... weird. Unless they use a op reflector.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 28, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> It's has a XP-E just like HL21; how come the spill is better... weird. Unless they use a op reflector.



First line of spec sheet in kj2's post states "High-efficiency optical lens with soft flood beam".


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh sorry, i missed that.


----------



## degarb (Dec 29, 2013)

I am interested in the HP30. However, they included a 4 hour and 12 hour mode. Apart from skeptical that the xml2 color rendering will be anywhere as good as the xpg (poor xml color rendering means I need far more lumens to see and focus on subtle color differences), the 4 hours lux is too high and the lux at 12 hours is too low (6 foot). Indeed, I already own a bike light with two settings 16k candela and a 3k candela (cool xml). Every time, I find the xml's 200+ lumen, cool 3k candela to be just too low for even painting doors. I rip it off and pull out my 4k candela neutral xpg Fenix HP11 (9 hour flat 133 lumens), every time. Or else, I must pump up the xml bike light to the useless 2 hour (four 18650) mode just to see.

I wouldn't complain, if the 12 hour mode had 4k candela. But, this (*HP30*) light's shallow reflector needs an *8 hour (300+ lumens at 4500 candela) setting* *added*, and it would look way better to me and anyone wishing for a worklight that is *optimized for a workday*. I might complain of lack of battery format swappability, or need to add ability to add rear of headband battery pack; but, at least, the hp30 would be 100 percent functional as a work light, and be a firm step up from the hp11, not a step down, luxwise. (Yes, you have the higher setting, but 4 hour runtime has a very limited usage-hardly something I can use daily.)


----------



## degarb (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking at the HP30's usb port. At first, I think, it is for internal charging of the two 18650s. Then, I think, maybe it is for emergency power of the head lamp; and this port could be used to power the lamp with your 4 AA home made battery pack with usb output. Then, I think maybe you can use your headlamp to power your cell phone for emergency calls.... Reading the manual, it looks like it is for charging the headlamp. Still unclear what the website means by emergency power: to the light or out to cell phone. 

I also wonder. It looks like runtimes are for 3100 mah. However, they only recommend 2600 mah Fenix ARB-L2 18650s. Though I believe these are protected LiCoO2 18650s, I think that these cells may be better made for better impact resistance and they claim triple heat protection. I am not yet fully buying that these have better protection than the panasonic 3400s, still reading up on reviews (ARB's are shenzehn based cells http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalciti...ountries/us/ba_bakli-ion2.6ah_us_eng_v1.pdf); but, maybe they do. (I own two Fenix ARB-L2 18650 and about 5 panasonics.)


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 30, 2013)

degarb said:


> Then, I think maybe you can use your headlamp to power your cell phone for emergency calls.... Reading the manual, it looks like it is for charging the headlamp. Still unclear what the website means by emergency power: to the light or out to cell phone.



It's this. Well, that's what they said in the video above. You don't normally use a type B socket for charging. The agreed standard is micro USB, and previously mini USB for charging. The type B should always provide +5V and at least 500mA.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 16, 2014)

I find these new headlamps very interesting. HP30 is really attractive! I use 2x18650 cells to several flashlights so that's good. Also I consider HP01 or HP05. While HP05 seems a good compromise between 2 and 4 cells the odd number of cells sometimes can be a drawback. 
Apart from that I wish Fenix could offer as well the flashlights and headlamps in neutral tint!


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting HL22, HP01, HP05, HP15, HP30, tomorrow - any special requests ?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 17, 2014)

Szemhazai said:


> I'm getting HL22, HP01, HP05, HP15, HP30, tomorrow - any special requests ?



Nice! 

Yes; if you could make some runtime graphs it should be great. Or measure how long time the 210/350/500lm modes of HP01/05/15/30 is flat output.


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm doing a HP30 runtime on 2x18650 at the moment at the 500lm mode. 
After 4h30 min the lamp scaled down 1 step then at around 5 hours in the light stepped to the lowest (4lm) setting. I didn't get the exact time where it went to the intermediate setting. At the moment it's still going, but from time to time a slight flicker occurs. I'm using 3400mAh batteries. I suspect the light is stronger than 4lm at this eco mode, still "hurts" the eyes a bit if you look into it, definately not a moonlight setting. At this point it's no longer possible to change to other modes BUT the burst (900lm) is still responding.
My times are a general indication since I toyed a bit before I tried the endurance mode, it's safe to say you can maybe get a few more minutes out of the light.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the report Rockhopper! 

Actually your report is even better than Fenix specification. Maybe their measurements were done with 2600mAh cells? 
Are you sure the brightness remained stable during your test? A gradual decline of likely 30% or so can be without the eyes noticing it, so a lightmeter is good to have; I use one for ceiling bounce comparisons.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 17, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Maybe their measurements were done with 2600mAh cells?


That's what they say in the user's manual ... two ARB-L2 batteries.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 17, 2014)

Yamabushi said:


> That's what they say in the user's manual ... two ARB-L2 batteries.



Ok, thanks for the information! That looks promising, I have as well 3100 and 3400mAh batteries. More than 4 hours at 500lm and more than 12 hours at 200lm, I really want this headlamp, will be great for cycling...


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 18, 2014)

So the endurance test-run has finally ended. The light went totally dark after a whopping 12h15min. 
So in short:
A few mins fiddling and testing around in various modes (15?)
then continuous mode on high 500 Lm setting: 4h30min
then a period of around 30ish min where the light goes down from 500 > 200 > 60 > 4 (eco)
then another 7h15 min in the eco mode.
Testing done with no lightmeter or other fancy stuff. Just a plain wallclock and the light. 
So I'm by no means sure that brightness was fixed. Having said that if my eyes dont notice the difference I don't really care much 

A little sidenote on the flickering. Just prior before a mode step down I've had some minor flickering as a pre warning. Once in eco mode there was an occasional flicker in the first 15min or so then steady all the way till the last half hour where there again was the occasional flicker. I would describe a flicker as a one-tenth of a second period where the light goes darker/out then keeps on burning as if nothing happened. Nothing "stoboscope-like". It's more a feature where you know you're about to hit the dark, which is for me a good thing.

Also after 11h30 min into the test the light would still full-scale burst, (the mode switching stopped after 5h (once it hit eco-mode)), this (the bursting) probably has had some impact on the duration, but I'm a curious user that likes to see what the light is capable of even at the end of the battery. All in all very impressed with the way Fenix handled the power preserving and it's good to know that even though you start out full light blazing at 500lm you will have a long time of eco left after the higher settings caved in.
Also before the light starts stepping down, so the 500lm mode is still on, the battery indicator on the battery pack (yes it has an indicator) was already showing 1 blinking blue led, which tells you less than 20% power left.

Again no light meter so I can't say much about the lumens I leave that stuff to people that have nice fancy meters and programs to make pretty graphs with them.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 18, 2014)

That's a teaser


----------



## ahargus (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone have experience/ knowledge of just how tight the spot is on this little guy or on what angle (in degrees) the beam is when focused to spot? I have read the specs on the max candlepower and lumens but am curious about just how well the optics work to "throw" the beam.

Anyone have comparison beam shots up yet?

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 12, 2014)

Light-test.info => Photographic headlamp beam shot comparison 

Whole bunch of beam-shots


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 17, 2014)

Frank W said:


> Is the new HL22 really only IPX6? HL21 used to be IPX8. Anybody else see it as a disappointment? Is it just over-cautiousness on their part? Or is the new top switch the reason? The cell compartment must be nearly the same, just a tube with srew on cap and O-ring, so why?



'The older HL20 is my overall favorite headlamp once I replaced the Fenix headband. Very waterproof, inexpensive, good tint and nice throw. Not sure why the HL20/HL21 never really got much love around these parts. It does need to be locked out, the diffuser breaks and in the case of the HL20 can't be found. But still they're really good IMHO.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 4, 2014)

HL22. omg so ugly. why couldn't they make it more like the HL10. what a waste..


----------



## John Pombrio (Apr 7, 2014)

*Using the Battery pack on the HP30 for charging USB devices.*

Yep, it works fine and has a cool LED chase light sequence when charging something. Hold the battery indicator button for a few seconds to turn on the charging mode. Do the same to turn it off.

I just charged up my Samsung Galaxy S3 to full charge in about the same amount of time it would have took to charge using the computer USB port. The charging symbol came on the screen as normal on the S3 and showed charging progress battery bar as usual. Hardly drained the batteries. 

It charged my Kindle Paperwhite 2 although it did not have the battery charging indicator on the screen as it does when plugged into a computer. There is a little yellow LED on the bottom of the Kindle that shows it is charging and it turns green when fully charged.
*EDIT* The battery charger automatically turns off after a while while charging the Kindle. It can be charged up but would be a pain as I would have to turn back on again every 5 minutes or so. turning the Kindle off or on does not make a difference.

I found that the battery pack will run my Garmin Nuvi 1450 GPS car navigator. The dratted GPS internal batteries are crap and run out of juice in about 20 minutes on my bicycle so I will use the power pack to run the GPS. It will give me something to look at as I am panting up the hills.


----------



## fenix1 (Apr 21, 2014)

John Pombrio said:


> *Using the Battery pack on the HP30 for charging USB devices.*
> 
> It charged my Kindle Paperwhite 2 although it did not have the battery charging indicator on the screen as it does when plugged into a computer. There is a little yellow LED on the bottom of the Kindle that shows it is charging and it turns green when fully charged.
> *EDIT* The battery charger automatically turns off after a while while charging the Kindle. It can be charged up but would be a pain as I would have to turn back on again every 5 minutes or so. turning the Kindle off or on does not make a difference.




the Fenix HP30 battery pack still can not charge Kindle Paperwhite 2 normally?


----------



## Albert56 (Jun 2, 2014)

degarb said:


> I wouldn't complain, if the 12 hour mode had 4k candela. But, this (*HP30*) light's shallow reflector needs an *8 hour (300+ lumens at 4500 candela) setting* *added*, and it would look way better to me and anyone wishing for a worklight that is *optimized for a workday*.



Just out of curiosity, are you a professional spelunker? I've never heard of anyone who uses a headlamp for 8 straight uninterrupted hours. :thinking:


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2016)

Last week I ordered an HP01 to a friend. I think this is a good choice for a non flashaholic. No double clicks or programming, but a pretty simple UI. I tried it before I gave it to her just to check it was not faulty. I liked it. 
Shortly after that I ordered an HP05 to my self. 
I find these headlamps, though they may now be considered a bit outdated(discontinued as well), to be decent headlamps. The throw is pretty good which is good for outdoors use, for example as a bicycle light. The tints of these models should be warmer, however. But that's my only negative comment at this moment.


----------



## darklord (Nov 20, 2016)

Swedpat, good to hear you like the HP01....I'm interested in one of these but would like to fit a diffuser. Have you any idea what the diameter of the bezel is, and whether it might take the AD401 flip-up diffuser (which apparently fits bezels 20-21.5mm).

cheers


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 21, 2016)

darklord said:


> Swedpat, good to hear you like the HP01....I'm interested in one of these but would like to fit a diffuser. Have you any idea what the diameter of the bezel is, and whether it might take the AD401 flip-up diffuser (which apparently fits bezels 20-21.5mm).
> 
> cheers



Thanks for reply! With a ruler I measure 25mm diameter of the bezel of HP05. I think HP01 and HP05 are the same.


----------



## darklord (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi, thanks for that. The Fenix accessory won't fit, then, but I believe Nitecore do a 25.4mm diffuser so that might work.
cheers!


----------

